# Gibt es mehrjährige Nelken



## Pammler (20. Mai 2012)

Kann mir einer helfen,

Ich finde nicht so recht Nelkenpflanzen die mehrjährig und winterhart sind. Bei mir kommen die gepflanzen im nächsten Jahr nimmer.
Gibt es da Sorten und wo bekomme ich die her?
Ich meine die schönen großen __ Nelken wie aus dem Blumenladen.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Die Frage wundert mich etwas, denn die __ Nelke ist doch meist ausdauernd. 
Welche Farbe solls denn sein ? 
Mir fällt da z.B. roter Korsar ein, wir haben ne kleine Nelke im Blumenkübel schon ueber viele Jahre. 
Muss man natuerlich giessen und düngen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Pammler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Alle Farben,

ich hab da mittlerweile auch etwas gefunden: 5 er set 5 Farben die werd ich bestellen.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

jo, die hab ich auch gesehen  viel Erfolg damit und einen schönen Blumenstrauss


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hallo 
Kann ich mal fragen von was für ein 5er Ser ihr sprecht ?
LG Andre


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Moin Andre, 

sorry, ich bin ein verwirrter alter Mann, ich habe gar kein 5er Pack gesehen sondern ein 9er Pack und zwar dieses 

Aber man findet wenn man bei der Tante "5er Pack Nelken" eingibt auch jede Menge 5er Packs 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hi Torsten,

die gängigen Nelken (Dianthus Hyb.) die als Gartennelken, Landnelken, Chabaudnelken, Gebirgshängenelken (oder als Schnittblumen) zu finden sind sind nur 1-2jährig. Da ist es dann auch kein Wunder das sie nach der Blüte verschwinden. Mehrjährig an sich ist aber der Großteil der über 300 Nelkenarten, das meißte davon sind aber eher kleine niedrige Exemplare (z.B die alpinen Polsternelken, Sandnelke, Pingstnelke, Heidenelke). Die höheren auch zum Schnitt geeigneten Arten wie z.B __ Bartnelke, Federnelke, __ Prachtnelke ect. sind aber schon wieder kurzlebiger

MfG Frank


----------



## Pammler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann ich mal fragen von was für ein 5er Ser ihr sprecht ?
> LG Andre



Ich meinte die


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

__ Lichtnelken z.B. die Kuckucks-Lichtnelke (Lychnis flos-cuculi, Syn.: Silene flos-cuculi) und Steinnelken (Dianthus sylvestris) sind auch sehr ausdauernd und mehrjährig 

Die Steinnelke sieht hübsch aus und duftet auch noch fantastisch.


----------



## Pammler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Die Kuckucks Lichtnelke blüht bei mir dieses Jahr sehr üppig am Teichrand.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Servus Torsten

Na siehste 

[OT]Habe das Zitat entfernt, mein Text steht als vorheriger Beitrag ...[/OT]


----------



## Pammler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Meiner Frau gefallen die auch, aber sie will auch so schöne große wie im Blumenladen.

[OT]





Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aber man findet wenn man bei der Tante "5er Pack Nelken" eingibt auch jede Menge 5er Packs



Ja aber ich finde da Gewürznelken [/OT]


----------



## Bambus Mami (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Lieber Pammler, lieber Wuzzel,

habt ihr bei diesen BlumenVersandhäusern schon mal bestellt und wenn ja, wie war eure Erfahrung?
Und Wuzzel, warum sagst du "Tante"? 

LG  
Bambus Mami


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hallo 
Bin zwar weder der Eine noch der Andere ! 
Haben aber bei A+S schon bestellt, qualitativ war es gut aber auch schon passiert , eine blaue Rose bestellt und sie war es leider nicht . Kann passieren und mit Reklamationen gehen sie auch recht kulant um ! Ersetzt aber keine Gärtnerei ! 
LG Andre


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hallo Bambus Mami, 

ne, bestellt hab ich da noch nicht. [OT]Aber zur Tante sagt man Tante  
Hier gibts ein BILD von der Tante[/OT]

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Pammler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

@ Bambus Mami 

Ich habe bei Baldur bestellt. kam aber noch nix an, (war ja erst gestern)
Hatte Gutscheincode ge"tantet" und es war versandkostenfrei, außerdem gibt es 5% BSW wenn dir das was sagt.


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hallo.

Sehr ausdauernd und dankbar sind auch diese hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartäusernelke
Habe ich seit Jahren. Sie wechseln nur immer mal den Platz...


----------



## Pammler (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

die Chabaud-Nelken gibt es wohl nur als Samen. Sowas, winterhart und mehrjährig.
Sähen und Pflanzen ziehen ist absolut nicht mein Ding, ich verpasse immer die richtige Zeit, ich denke erst zu Beginn der Freilandsaison ans Sähen und dann bräuchte ich ja bereits die Pflanzen.


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hallo Torsten,

meines Wissens sind die schönen großen Nelken, die es im Blumenladen gibt, nicht mehrjährig sondern gehören zu den einjährigen (Dianthus caryophyllus). Da wäre dann wieder aussäen gefragt und das war ja nicht Dein Ding  (meins auch nicht - ich vergesse es und irgendwann streu ich die Samen einfach in die Landschaft - manchmal klappt  es )


----------



## Pammler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Also diese sind ja schön und mehrjährig und an meinem Teich:



 

Und das 5er- Set kommt hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hi Torsten,

__ Lichtnelken (Lychnis) sind aber keine echten Nelken (Dianthus)

Gehören aber beide zu den Caryophyllaceae - Nelkengewächse


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Moin.

Sind die __ Lichtnelken am Teich denn wirklich mehrjährig? 
Oder versamen/vermehren die sich nur so zahlreich, dass es nicht auffällt, dass die abgeblühten Pflanzen absterben? 
Ich werde mal versuchen, darauf dieses Jahr zu achten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Hi Annett,

Kuckuchslichtnelken sind nicht langlebig, nach rund 3-4 Jahren sind die alten Pflanzen komplett ersetzt

MfG Frank


----------



## Pammler (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Nach dem gestrigen Chat habe ich bei Baldur storniert. wo bekomme ich solche Nelken in guter Qualität zu fairem Preis?

http://www.baldur-garten.de/medias/sys_master/8797785948190/zoom.jpg


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es mehrjährige  Nelken*

Ich suche gelbe Dianthus Gartennelken winterhart. Wer weis wo ich ordentliche Pflanzen herbekomme? Bei uns gibt es keine gelben weit und breit.


----------

